# Strange, small ?hole in roof of mouth



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Jeanette,

I noticed a strange thing on the roof of Poppy's mouth about a week ago now. She has a vivid white line through the centre of her palate (which  I think is normal as I have been looking at the roof of everyones mouth since I found the mark!!!)(although Poppy's does seem alot more vivid than the others I have looked at) and in the middle of that the line forms a circle about the size of a matchstick head inside that circle looks like a hole, I cant see the bottom of. It definately doesnt look like a mouth ulcer.. It hasnt changed since I first noticed it.

Her cousin age 18 months was born with a cleft palate and of course I am worried that is what it is but it doesnt look anything like the cleft palate pictures I have seen. 

It obviously isnt causing her any problems as she has breast fed well and is now 8 months old. 

Any suggestions as to what it is? I dont particularly want to take her to GP as it obviously doesnt bother her and it is a complete hassle to go to the doctors. However in the back of my mind I am worried about a cleft but I dont want to look anxious at the GPs.

Thanks

Country Girl


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Have you thought about getting your dentist to have a look?

Its so hard to try and visualize this without seeing it.

When is Poppy due to see the dentist?

Jxxx


----------

